
Galactic Beacons Get Snuffed Out in a Cosmic Eyeblink - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/why-changing-look-quasars-appear-to-vanish-20181121/
======
andrewflnr
These days, I think astronomy is at least as likely a place to find new
physics as a particle accelerator.

~~~
anonytrary
Joke is on you, space is full of particle accelerators!

------
oldandtired
Data does not match model. Hmm. What could be wrong here?

Maybe, just maybe, the underlying assumptions of "black hole" and "accretion
disk" are wrong. Mayhaps, the actual structure of the quasars is something
that is not even on the their radar.

I don't know, but if data doesn't match model, maybe they need to be looking
at all of the basis assumptions they use.

~~~
empath75
If the data doesn’t match the model a little bit you don’t throw out the model
completely, you adjust it.

~~~
oldandtired
Agreed, but one should also be looking at what assumptions are being used and
how they affect the outcomes predicted. If the adjustments made then
invalidate one of the basis assumptions or the implications on which the model
or theory relies, then there is a need to revisit all of the model.

